# Antique saber-saw value?



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

I picked up a cheap saber-saw at the local restore place. it later dawned on me that this thing might actually have some value to a collector.

Its a Sunbeam no.76 saw in the original (but beat up) box, with plenty of blades (sort of like regular saber-saw blades, but completely non-interchangeable), rip/circle guide and manuals. I think it dates from the 50s. Its got no handle (you just hold onto the cast Al housing) and a toggle switch for off and on.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

May be an old tool to the rest of the world, but that would be a new tool to the UP, just took awhile to get there......:laughing:


----------



## oldsoldier (Sep 30, 2011)

Does anyone know where blades for this saw can be purchased? I found one in an old barn here in Ohio and only has just the one blade which is damn sharp! Somebody (the farmer maybe) must have put a new cord on the saw 'cause when the switch is "OFF" the saw runs but when in the "ON" position the darn thing is off. I can't believe it came from the factory that way but maybe!


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

I have never seen a blade for sale that was like them. The work involved to make new blades out of existing saber saw blades in not practical for everyday use. I could only see that as being an option if you just want to have a running antique tool.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

are those the ones that have 5 or 6 holes in the shank and a little nub coming off the back?


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

Mr Chips said:


> are those the ones that have 5 or 6 holes in the shank and a little nub coming off the back?


5 holes; 2 above 3 below the nub. The holes have no apparent use. The nub looks like about 1/4"x1/2", but that is without a ruler


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

that sounds like the one i'm thinking of. haven't seen any of those in MANY years


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

ya, all the blades I have are Sunbeam brand blade. I bet they were proprietary. 

It would be a very simple design, but looks like a very material inefficient design. the shank with the drive nub is even thicker material than the cutting blade, so it would take a significantly bigger piece of steel than just he blade size. Its no surprise that they don't still make them.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

did a quick search and found these 











they sold for $14 on ebay last month


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

Mr Chips said:


> did a quick search and found these
> 
> 
> they sold for $14 on ebay last month


well, I guess my saw and blades are worth at least $20 then:whistling2:


----------



## oldsoldier (Sep 30, 2011)

forresth said:


> well, I guess my saw and blades are worth at least $20 then:whistling2:


Yeppers, and I sure would give ya 20 bucks for 'em if we were a bunch closer in distance. I'll be at the VFW National Home (Eaton Rapids) in December but you'll be deep in snow by then.


----------



## oldsoldier (Sep 30, 2011)

oldsoldier said:


> Yeppers, and I sure would give ya 20 bucks for 'em if we were a bunch closer in distance. I'll be at the VFW National Home (Eaton Rapids) in December but you'll be deep in snow by then.


 
I did do the ebay thing and Craigs list also but found nothing in the here and now for sale.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

there is on ebay right now for $5.99 + $20 shipping. do a search for _vintage sunbeam saw_


----------



## oldsoldier (Sep 30, 2011)

*model 76*



Mr Chips said:


> there is on ebay right now for $5.99 + $20 shipping. do a search for _vintage sunbeam saw_


 
Yeppers, I have taken notice of that ad........but I only need the saw blades. The ad is for only the SAW with no blades included but I do thank you for the info!.


----------



## littlebilly (Dec 25, 2011)

*sunbeam hand saw.*



forresth said:


> I picked up a cheap saber-saw at the local restore place. it later dawned on me that this thing might actually have some value to a collector.
> 
> Its a Sunbeam no.76 saw in the original (but beat up) box, with plenty of blades (sort of like regular saber-saw blades, but completely non-interchangeable), rip/circle guide and manuals. I think it dates from the 50s. Its got no handle (you just hold onto the cast Al housing) and a toggle switch for off and on.


For Forresth, do you still have the saw and blades and do you wish to sell them? If so I can also be reached at [email protected]

v/r Littlebilly


----------



## WARRENYOUNG (Mar 16, 2012)

*Sunbeam saw*



forresth said:


> i picked up a cheap saber-saw at the local restore place. It later dawned on me that this thing might actually have some value to a collector.
> 
> Its a sunbeam no.76 saw in the original (but beat up) box, with plenty of blades (sort of like regular saber-saw blades, but completely non-interchangeable), rip/circle guide and manuals. I think it dates from the 50s. Its got no handle (you just hold onto the cast al housing) and a toggle switch for off and on.


 do you still have the sunbeam saw?i would love to get copies of your manuals or possibly buy the saw and goodies.please let me know if you would copy manuals and sell them to me.thanks a million,warren young


----------

